# Diy Gone wrong



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

25 feet of cable stuck in an upstairs tub. That's why you always call a professional. This dude really learned his lesson


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Come on we want to know the rest of the story.


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Still on the job lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Stratocaster626 said:


> Still on the job lol


These kids are uploading live soaps now! What will they think of next! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Livestreaming a job? That would be awesome.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there you go a new reality show...Live Plumbing...LOL....


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

8 times out of 10; when I see that style of pop-up stopper the clog is right there and not down the line.


----------



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Gotta love zip-its. I've made literally thousands thanks to a $1.50 tool.


----------



## keyworth (6 mo ago)

The art of DIY can be extremely rewarding in terms of fun and money-saving, but we all agree that creating things at home is not always that easy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

keyworth said:


> The art of DIY can be extremely rewarding in terms of fun and money-saving, but we all agree that creating things at home is not always that easy.











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

